# Qld- Hinze Dam Fri 1.02.08



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Will be launching at east arm ramp [#4] at Hinze Dam in the morning, Fri 1st, guess about 7.30am, and on water for 3-4 hours, will have UHF 25


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Would have loved to come out for a fish with you Dodge but just put some more silicone on the transducer mount and will give it another few days to cure.Never mind...next time.  
Did tell mum I'd catch up with them now that I remember....before they forget what I look like!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Have a great day.
Cheers.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

good luck dodge hope you get a few look forward to the report

Lee


----------

